

Court OKs Barring High IQs for Cops - llamataboot
http://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-cops/story?id=95836

======
ChikkaChiChi
This report was filed in 2000. Necromancers aren't even that good at
resurrecting the dead.

I was thinking just the other day how I would love to be a detective if the
pay was decent enough. You have to wonder if the same "you'll get bored"
penalty applies to other civic jobs like teachers.

------
llamataboot
Presented not for snarky "cops are dumb" value, but rather for discussion on
an official policy of "if you're too smart, you won't like it here, trust us."

------
ethanazir
Do the same rules apply for people wishing to become detectives? I once
thought that detectives would often start careers as beat cops?

